# 42TF BF Reduction Log



## fourtotheflush (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok,

I will weight in tomorrow and find a place to get a BF test to get a baseline.

Today
Supps
Vitamin / Fish Oil / Creatine / BCAA's / Preworkout

Diet
-started out bad w\ pancakes - kinda ruined the day
-Protein Shake Snack -1030
-Again at 200 (nothing in between) skipped lunch - yeah full from pancakes....
Dinner - grilling up chicken and zucchini.
Actually grilling up 7 breasts for the week.  I find it easier to maintain my diet/nutrition when I meal plan a bunch of meals at one time.
2 beers with dinner (this empties out the fridge - so those will be had in moderation, nights out w\ the lady etc.  but in very limited quantities).

Gym today (yesterday chest & tri's)
Back - one arm rows / pull downs / standing pull downs / straight arm pull downs
Bis - Standing DB curls / incline curls / pulley curls / hammer curls to exhaustion.
40 min cardio on the elliptical (5 min warm up / 30 min HiiT / 5 min cool down) - There were puddles under the machine when I was done!
4x100 laps (16 laps in the pool - not a ton of time as they are 2-3 min each - so 8-12 total min of swimming, but a 1/4 mile).

Diet will be Dialed in tomorrow!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 1, 2014)

Good luck, Mate. Time to get disciplined.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 3, 2014)

Today - Nearly perfect

Breakfast- Half Protein Shake, Oatmeal, Two Eggs, 1/2 avocado (Creatine here)
Snack - 1/2 cup cottage Cheese, 8 almonds, strawberries, blueberries
Lunch - Large chicken breast, salad w\ 1 boiled egg white (Hard boiled w\ yoke removed).  1/2 oz of olive oil w\ vinegar for dressing
Snack - 16 almonds, banana, full protein shake
Preworkout - Full protein shake (BCAA's and Preworkout Here)
Post Workout - Full protein shake
Dinner - Large chicken breast, 1/2 sweet potato, about a cup of raw carrots
Evening - full ON Casein protein shake (haven't had it yet).

Exercise - Off day for weights
1.33 mile walk at lunch
Workout - 12 min stationary bike to warmup
35 min HiiT elliptical
1 mile run

-Done - finished my workout at about 7 and am still sweating!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 3, 2014)

From My Fitness Pal
2133 Cals Eaten
1740 Goal to lose 2 lb per week
978 Burned Exercise
585 Calorie Deficit

Macros:
230g Protein - a little higher than I wanted - to be at 200.  maybe I will trim out 1/2 pre workout and 1/2 post workout shake.
146 Carb
70 Fat


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 4, 2014)

Todays log
Breakfast - 1/2 protein shake , oatmeal, three eggs, English muffin, tbsp Peanut butter
Snack - 1/2 cup cottage cheese, strawberries & blueberries, 8 almonds.
Lunch - big Chicken Breast, carrots, artichoke hearts
Snack - banana, almonds
Preworkout - BCAA & Creatine
During Workout - full Protein Shake
Dinner - big Chicken Breast, carrots, 1/2 sweet potato
Snack - Cassein Protein

My fitness - Goal 1740 / ate 2046 + 620 exercise = 314 defecit.
Macros 202 protein, 177 carb, 59 fat - good on protein - a little higher on the carb due to the breakfast bread (English).

Workout: Shoulders/Traps
Standing Front Press
Dumbell press
Lateral Raises
Rear Delt cable fly
Shrugs
Upright rows
-Abs were on the menu, but I had to cut it short because I had to go get my daughter** I will get them in the AM.
1/2 hour HiiT cardio on the bike trainer (like a exercise bike, but a real bicycle on a trainer w\ no change in resistance).

-Weighted in every day - still need to get a BF test.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 5, 2014)

Captains Log
Day 3 - near perfect!
Sups - creatine / BCAA's

Breakfast - 2 eggs - 1/4 lb ground turkey, 1/2 avocado, cup oatmeal 1/2 protein shake
Snack - cottage cheese and fruit
Banana before  workout
Full protein shake during workout
Workout
Lunch - carrots - can o tuna - 2 slices whole wheat bread
Snack -  15 almonds - y I count them out
Dinner - pan seared chicken breast - green beans
Snack - Cassein Shake (at about 1030)

I worked out at lunch time
Squats
Leg presses
Extensions
Hammy curls
Dead lifts
(I was pretty dead on the dead lifts).

My fitness pal goal 1740/ actual 1980 - off goal by 240 but no calorie cred for weightlifting.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 5, 2014)

sry if i missed it, but i think we still need your bodyweight,


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 5, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> sry if i missed it, but i think we still need your bodyweight,




about two weeks ago I was 223, about a month before that 217, but wasn't lifting heavy or taking any supps cept protein.
Since 217 I added in Creatine an Cassein Protein at night
Then two weeks vacation, a lot of beer, eating shitty - and bam - Tuesday AM 228.

Still trying to find a place to get a BF test.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday
Breakfast - English and PB
2nd breakfast one egg & two whites, ham
Lunch - grilled chicken wrap, lettuce tomato - no cheese or sauce, mayo etc
Snack banana& almonds
Dinner - duck breast and lentils (out to dinner)
Two beers!

No supps or protein as I knew I was going over for the day and not lifting!

Haven't added them to MFP yet.  
Last night was 1 year w the GF so had a nice dinner and did well!

Evening HiiT cardio!  And Hit it I did


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 7, 2014)

I finished logging all my food and drink yesterday - Goal 1740 - actual 2300.  Although overshot the MFP goal and no real exercise I was still in cal deficit for the day.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 7, 2014)

Today 
AM Fasted Cardio - 20 Min HiiT
Breafast Egg, two egg whites peppers onions, flatbread/tortilla
Lunch - 1/2 can tuna, 1 slice Whole Wheat bread, strawberries
Snack - Almonds
Swim - 8X100's
Snack - Protein Shake
Dinner - Pork Loin, carrots
Snack - Cassein Shake (in about an hour)

Goal - 1740 - ate 2000 cals + 430 burned w\ exercise.  170 defecit to the plan!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 8, 2014)

Today
Breakfast - Oatmeal & Protein Shake
Snack - Banana and strawberries
Snack - 1 tbsp PB 1 slice bread
Lunch - Blackened chicken salad from Millers ale house without the goop (no dressing or other stuff they slap on there)
Snack - mixed fruit, pineapple & melon
Preworkout - BCAAs & C4
Postworkout 1/2 Whey 1/2 Cassein Shake
Dinner - Lg baked chicken boob, sweet potato & raw carrots

Workout
Bench Press
Incline Bench
Flat Fly
Cable Fly
Tri pushdowns - bar
Skul Crushers
Tri overhead rope pushes
single arm overhead extensions.

37 Min HiiT cardio on elliptical - (2 min warmup, 30 min HiiT, 5 min cooldown).
-Was sweating, but this was a new machine, so not as much as usual

MFP - Goal 1740 / Ate 2095 / Exercise + 573 = defecit 218 to the plan (1740 is the goal to lose 2 lb per week).


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 9, 2014)

Today was a good day - Ice T  (not the drink)
Supp - Creatine (Multi Vitamin & Fish Oil - I have been taking these two every day for many years and will not list them here anymore)
Breakfast - two eggs & 1/4 lb ground turkey
Snack - 1/2 cup Cottage Cheese & Raspberries 
Snack - 15 almonds
Lunch - Grilled Chicken & Raw Carrots
Snack - 15 Almonds & 1/2 protein shake
Preworkout - C4 & BCAA
Workout
Post Workout 1/2 Whey 1/2 Cassein Shake
Dinner - Grilled Chicken Raw Carrots Cucumber
Snack - Home Made Protein Bar - Cassein Shake
MFP - Goal 1740 - Ate 1900 - cardio - 542 - Defecit to plan 382.

One thing I found out in all the meals prior to last nights dinner!  I was not counting nearly enough cals for the chicken I have been eating.
I put the chicken as about 1/2 lb per serving.  They were closer to a little over 3/4 lb per serving (did some weighting of them last night).....

Workout
Single Arm DB Row
Wide Grip Pull Downs
Straight Arm standing Pull Downs
Narrow Pistol Grip Pulldowns
Incline DB Curls
BB Curls
Standing Cable Curls - didn't care for these - either going to go single arm cable, concentration or hammer next arm workout.
Hanging leg raises
Crunches 
seated twists
Squirms
35 min HiiT cardio (2 min warmup 30 min Hiit, 3 min cooldown)
--Felt better on this machine today - hammered it for :30 on :30 off.

Got a digital scale that reads BF%.  I know they aren't the best, but I don't need to go in a dunk tank to find out Im over 20% I already know that.
Tonights reading 230lbs and 24% BF.  
I will weight in again in the AM and see where I am at.  Im assuming I will be a lb or two lighter, but similar BF%.
My gym has a handheld as well, but they have been a PITA to get cornered to get me tested!
Thanks for following along.
I am going to trim back the cals (lower carbs and less shakes) as I would like to drop quite a bit quicker than this rate.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 9, 2014)

Jumped on the new BF scale this AM.
So weights for the week
229/228/227/229/227/226
didn't record the decimals, but will get back at recording this detail soon.
Todays 226 was on the old and the new scale - will weight in on both for a bit to see if there is a variance.
Todays BF% - 23%.  so to lose 10% BF I need to drop about 22 - 23 lbs of fat....


----------



## jSalud (Sep 9, 2014)

Steady fat loss is the way to go man. Nothing too drastic so you can hold on to as much muscle as you can. Keep it up.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 10, 2014)

Another pretty clean eating day (had about 6 pepperoni on my salad!).

Not gonna list it all out, but similar to those above, but less snacking.
Missed my protein as I was up late (took to much PW I think), woke up for work late - and didn't pack all my stuff.
(protein, bananas, shaker cup)....

Goal 1740 Cals - Ate 1700 cals - 540 cals exercise - Defecit of 580 cals to goal.
--Rest day - I walked 2.5 miles at lunch at work - MFP says 540 cals burned, Im not buying it.  But Im still in defecit.
Feeling good!  Feeling Great!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 11, 2014)

Another good eating day followed by a GREAT workout.

1/2 Protein Shake
two egg whites 1 whole egg, ham, mushrooms peppers scramble
banana
Salad - Lettuce, tomato, chicken, cucumber, spinach, 2 HB Egg whites, artichoke hearts, peppers, carrots, pepperoni slices (about 8-10).
Almonds & 1/2 protein shake
Preworkout & BCAA's 
Almonds
Chicken - forgot my veggies - had none in the house and totally spaced going to the grocery store after working out.
-little cheat of popcorn...

Workout
Front Press
Arnold Press
DB Shoulder Lateral Raises
Lateral Cable Flys
Shrugs
Upright Rows
Calf raises
Cardio - 2 min warmup 25 Min HiiT - 3 min cruise
4X100 laps 2:20 100's

Goal 1740, ate 1873, exercise 513 - defecit 380.
Feeling good.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 12, 2014)

Great day eating w a falter at th end

1/2 whey shake
Bf two eggs and Canadian bacon
Snack almonds and banana
Lunch - baked chicken and salad
Snack full whey shake and almonds
Snack homemade protein bar
** kids had a school event - tons of crap food there!
I finished off a slice of my kids pizza - big slice! - not even any good!  Papa Gino's! Dammit
Managed to stay away from everything else!
Some strawberries and grapes
Tbsp PB 1 slice WW bread

Planned off day - back at it tomorrow!

Haven't finished off MFP yet


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesterday I also walked two miles at lunch (cant cardio sweat my ass back to work after lunch!)....

MFP yesterday says I was under approx. 500!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 13, 2014)

Today:

Breakfast
1/2 Whey Shake
2 eggs
2 Canadian bacon rounds
Snack - Banana/Almonds
Lunch - Large salad, two HB Egg Whites, peppers, tomatoes, cuke, spinach, artichoke hearts grilled chicken.
Snack - 1/2 Whey Shake
Preworkout & BCAA's
Dinner - Raw Carrots & two Ckn Thighs
Cassein Shake now.
MFP says 1800 cals on a plan of 1740.  no credit on MFP for strength training...

Workout
Squats 4X
Leg Press 3X
Leg Extensions 3X
Deadlifts 4X - more on this later
Leg Curls 3X
Hanging Leg Raises 3X
Crunches 3X
Squirms 2X
Box Jumps 3X10.

so after my second set of ded lifts I put the bar down and my heart was HAMMERING!
I actually took about 3.5 min between that and the next set. 
Not sure if I wasn't breathing right or forgot to breath (in on the way down, deep breath in, Breath out on the pull....)
It was concerning for a minute or two.
Got it under control w\ some deep breathing.
Finished my sets, but after my 3rd set it was still fast, but not as bad as after the 2nd set.
--On the 3rd and 4th sets I was really focused on my breathing after that.  (Im not using heavy weight either - for sets of 10)...


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 14, 2014)

Yesterday -

Ate great up until dinner.
I would like to call it a cheat meal, but it wasn't it was basically some Apps and liquid dinner.
-Went to a beer tasting party.
I would also like to say I had a couple beers!  But IDK how many I had because we were sampling and tasting a variety of heavy beers a few oz at a time.
My head today says it was probably 6-7 really heavy high Alc % beers.

Yesterday I did AM cardio 1/2 hour High intensity.

Logged all of my food/meals up until liquid dinner.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 14, 2014)

Today:

Planned Chest/Tri day - due to my overindulgence yesterday I am doing cardio and pushing this to international chest day tomorrow!
Im going to go in before work tomorrow so I don't get logjammed waiting for benches.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 14, 2014)

fcuk it! -- headed to the gym


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 14, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> fcuk it! -- headed to the gym



this is the appropriate attitude for all of lifes problems.   

"**** it dude, lets roll"   -Walter Solcheck, The Big Lebowski


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 15, 2014)

Went to the gym!
Bench
incline Dumbell
INcline Dumbell Fly
Cabley Fly
Tri Pushdown
Skull crushers
rope tri extension
single arm pushdown
calf raises


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 15, 2014)

Worked the hangover out!
....
1/2 shake
Breakfast - Two Bacon - Two Eggs - Half avocado
Snack - Almonds/Banana
Lunch - Buffalo Chicken Lavash rollup - Chicken - Buffalo Sauce - Cucumber - Baby Spinach - Handful of potato chips - Pickle
Snack - Homemade Protein Bar / Strawberries / Raspberries
Preworkout & BCAA's
1/2 Protein Shake
Dinner - Grilled Porkchop - sautéed zucchini - Brown rice
Cassein Shake

--Havent logged my meals yet - If im  over plan the Cassein will be half


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 16, 2014)

Captains Log:
1/2 Whey shake
two eggs two Canadian Bacon
Banana and Almonds
Grilled Chicken - Zuchini - carrots and some brown rice (1/4 cup)
Whey Shake
Preworkout & BCAA's
Pork Chop - zucchini - carrots and about 1/4 cup brown rice
Home Made protein bar
Cassein (later to finish)
MFP - Goal 1740 - Ate 1800 - burnt 1150 - 1000 cal defecit.
164 G Protein - 157 Carb - 60 fat (need to get some avocado)...

Workout:
2.5 mile fast walk at lunch - cant run at lunch - cant be sweaty returning from work and I sweat for like an hour after running!
gym
Back 
DB rows
Wide Grip Pull Downs
seated rows
straight arm pull downs
BB Curls
Incline DB curls
Hammer Curls
singe arm cable curls
hanging leg raises
Cruches
TRX Cable Pull Ups Wide Grip Row
TRX Cable Pull Ups - Narrow Grip Row
30 Min HiiT on elliptical
1 mile run on treadmill.

Sauna/cold shower/sauna/cold shower! 

MFP says the walk, the cardio and the run burned 1000 cals - 
Although I was dripping after cardio - they gave me too much for the walk.

FEELIN GREAT TONIGHT!!!
Been weighting in every day will post it up tomorrow.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 17, 2014)

Today almost exactly like yesterday but no rice and more fruit - strawberries! Pork at dinner swapped with fish!

MFP goal - 1740 - ate - 1590 - burnt - 215 walking about two miles.  Defecit 300+

Scales started 226.2 down to 225.6 - 225 - 225.4 -226 - 229(Sunday after drinking) - 225.6 this AM
I need to add Oatmeal back in the AM.

-just walking today -


----------



## Get Some (Sep 17, 2014)

Always be sure to keep feeding your body throughout the day and never go hungry (good job so far). I like that you are going over maintenance cals and using the exercise to get back under. This minimizes the chance of catabolism. I like to have one day per week where my cal intake is upped considerably (still good cals) and the exercise takes me back down to meet maintenance... I usually plan this for leg day at the gym because for me that is what takes the most energy

P.S. my body runs hot as well! tough doing cardio or any strenuous activity for more than 10 minutes without spending at least double the amount of time sweating and flushed, so I know the feeling!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback - I appreciate it!

--If I stay at 220+ and tighten things up and keep growing at my self perceived rate, I will be pretty happy.
Feeling really good so far.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 18, 2014)

Good Day!
Breakfast
1/2 shake
2 Canadian Bacon / 2 eggs
Snack - Banana - almonds
Lunch - Baked Chicken boob - Carrots - sautéed Zuchini - 1/4 cup wild rice
Snack - Whey Shake - Almonds
Preworkout - C4 & BCAA
Post workout - full Whey Shake
Dinner - Another baked boob - carrots (typically when I say carrots - they are raw baby carrots)
Post Dinner Cassein Shake & homemade protein bar (baked 9 of em a week ago - and I have 2 left after this... getting sick of em)...
MFP - goal 1740 - ate 2000 worked out - burnt 490 Delta - 230 in defecit!

Workout:
Walked 1.75 miles at lunch
Gym:
Standing Military Press
Arnold Press
DB Shoulder Fly
Cable Fly
Shrugs
Upright Rows
Seated Calf Raises
Standing barbell Calf Raises
...
TRX body weight Shoulder flys hitting rear delts
10 box jumps - did those back to back no rest
4 sets
....
27 min HiiT cardio on elliptical.

Weighted in this AM was under 225 (224.something cannot remember) 22% BF on the scale.
I will try to start posting daily weight so recounting the week is easier.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 18, 2014)

I am coming to the end of my third week of this 4 day split.
I have moved from 12+ reps down this week to 6-8 reps (reducing weekly).  
I am typically doing a warmup set to start.
Not including that set I am doing 4 sets on my first exercise and 3-4 on each thereafter for each body part depending on feel.
Next week will be significantly less volume of reps - should I add in a few more sets?
I will be taking it down to 2-4 reps next week.  -I am not relatively or very strong-


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 19, 2014)

Another good day eating and on the scale!
Although I was hungry all day!  Due to delaying my AM snack because of a meeting.

MFP goal - 1740, ate 1882 worked off 174 - defective - 32

Evening Abs.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 20, 2014)

Today:
Not the greatest day eating wise, but a really good workout!
1/2 whey shake
Eggs and Ham
Almonds
Lunch: We had our annual company picnic - Grilled chicken boob - salad - roasted veggies (summer squash, zucchini and some peppers).
After lunch - this is the not so great part - Ice Cream sandwich - it was a gourmet one w\ two cookies and good icecream between - yeah it was worth every bite!
---Ive been eating nearly perfectly all week, so I don't feel this is too bad at this point.
Snack - Almonds - Cottage Cheese
Dinner - Chicken - Carrots - Red Pepper.
Cassein Shake.
Day was a bit messed up and I haven't finished MFP - but my Ice Cream I will have an odd estimate on.

This AM on the scale 223.4 22% BF (two days in a Row).

Workout - PW & BCAA's
Squats warmup then 4X - last set drop set
Leg Presses 4X last set drop set
Leg Extensions - 3X
Deadlifts 4X last set drop set (HR was elevated a bit when I was doing heavier weight - but I was focusing on breathing, so wasn't killing me too much.)
hammy Curls
Hanging Leg Raises
Standing Rope Crunches
Angled Rope Crunches
Done -


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 21, 2014)

AM weight in yesterday was the same as the previous two.
non fasted AM Cardio - 5 min warmup / 30 Min HiiT / 5 min cooldown.
Great breakfast
That is about as good as the day went.
Went to a BBQ - was all planned to eat healthy.
Host had a problem with the gas grill and ended up ordering Pizza's (it was a kid bday party).
So couple slabs of pizza and a few beers.

Back at it today.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 21, 2014)

Today
1/2 whey shake
Big Breakfast
3 eggs / 2 Canadian Bacon / 1/3 avocado / English Muffin & PB.
Lunch planned w\ my Mom.
Then dropping the kids at the EX's
Chest Tri at the gym later this afternoon.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 22, 2014)

good lunch w\ my mom:
Steak Tips & double veggie (swapped out the rice for steamed broccoli).
-Late Bday celebration and she had cupcakes for me and the kids - who was I to say no!  I had a cupcake.
almonds
coffee & preworkout
Gym
1/2 whey shake
Dinner: Chicken and raw carrots
Cassein shake

Havent done MFP yet but the cupcake is a wild card

Workout
Bench: warmup 5X lower reps higher weight X8 X6 X4 X3 X2 (drop set on the last one)
Incline Bench 3x lower reps - last set a drop set
Incline flys - My chest was blown at this point and I was working w\ lower weight than last week when I was doing higher reps on the benches
cable flys
Cable bar pushdowns
Skull Crushers
rope pushdowns
Leg Raises
Crunches


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 23, 2014)

Today - perfect day - trying to make up for my indiscretions over the weekend.

Breakfast
1/2 Whey Shake
1/2 Avocado
2 canadian bacon
2 eggs
1/2 cup oatmeal 
handful blueberries
Snack
Almonds and Banana
Lunch
Baked Chicken Breast Carrots Strawberries
Snack
Almonds 1/2 whey Shake

Preworkout - BCaas
Workout
1/2 whey shake
Dinner - 1/2 roasted Chicken small sweet potato raw carrots raw red bell pepper.
Cassein Shake

1740 goal - ate 2130 + 680 cardio - 290 defecit.

Workout
2 mile walk at lunch
After work
DB one arm row
wide grip pulldown
T Bar bent over rows med grip
narrow grip pulldown
straight arm pull down
Barbell curls
incline DB curls
standing bar Cable Curls
Hammer curls
Lower reps on the primary moves for back and bi - higher reps as I got into some of the later excercises.
Feel real good we shall see what the scale says tomorrow.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 24, 2014)

Great day eating 
Goal 1740 - ate 1900 + 400 walking -240 defecit

Scale this week 223.4 X 3 times / 228 after beer and pizza / 225 this AM

Tuesday is mainly a no gym day - kid coverage.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday typical gym day but I swapped that with tonight as the Ex was travelling so I stayed w\ the kiddos.
Today - not the best eating day, but not horrible.
Goal 1740 - ate 2200 - burned 500 - 60 defecit to the goal (goal is based on weight loss, so being under, at or a little over goal I am still should be negative).
..
Workout
Standing Military X5 - lower reps
Arnold Press X4 - Lower Reps
DB Lateral Raises - x3 Med reps
Shoulder cable flys - X3 med reps
Shoulder Cable raises - x3 high reps
DB Shrugs X5 low reps
Upright Rows - X4 lower reps
Haging Leg Raisex 3X16
Cruches 
Flutter Kicks 
Squirms 
X3
30 min Cardio - HiiT on the Elyptical.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 26, 2014)

Talk about a detailed log! I love it man! Keep it up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 26, 2014)

Agree - excellent logging and sounds you're making good progress! Well done!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2014)

its good to see your staying on point, dropping some whey out of your diet for real meat.


GL bud


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys!  It does help keep me motivated (Im pretty motivated on my own, but every now and then need a bump!)

Today - really good eating day, but miss times some of my snacking ets.
Breakfast
1/2 Whey Shake
1/4 lb ground chicken & 3 egg whites
Snack - Almonds & Full Whey Shake
Lunch - Grilled chicken wrap - no cheese, lots of lettuce and tomatoes (Cafe at work - some healthier options, I went middle to the healthy side)...
Snack - some more almonds. 
Preworkout - BCAAs and C4
Workout
Chicken Boob - no veggies in the house - Im going out later and will probably have a protein bar or something.
I havent logged all of MFP yet as Im going to see the lady and am capping it at 2 beers tonight and some midnight cardio!  boom shaka laka
I am way under cals for the day, as I have logged most everying.

Workout
Squats - warmup then 5X low reps w\ a drop set at the end - I couldnt go as high as I wanted as I didnt have a spot - no one there I trusted.....Im weird
-----Im squatting less than half of what I did 20 years ago and am constantly worried about my back and losing control.---- I did get a spot on Monday for my bench...
Leg Press - Low Reps 4X w\ a drop set at the end
Leg Extensions - 3X medium reps (I either can do medium reps or no reps - the next setting Is next to impossible and the one down I can get 6-7)
Deadlifts - 4X low reps - heavier weight for me - again cautious of my back, bringing this one back the slowest.
Hammy Curls
Abs - hip raises / maching crunches / planks
Box Jumps 3x10.
Legs are WIPED!
no cardio - couldnt handle it.

Anyone do cardio on leg day???


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh yeah!

I just finished my 4th week on this 4 day split - increasing weight each week and lowering reps.
I can see and feel the GAINS!  It feels fantastic!
-Chest is tighter
-Arms are bigger
-Lats are wider
-Shoulders have a nice bump and some shape and striations 
-Jeans are way tighter in my a$$ and thighs - in a good way!

Pump pump it up! (yes my formative years were the late 80s and early 90s)!!!

Next split (starting tomorrow) I go to higher reps and lower weight - not much lower on the weight as I feel much stronger than 4 weeks ago.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 27, 2014)

Today  
AM fasted Cardio - didnt time it, but she liked it....

two eggs, four turkey bacon & english muffin.
Snack
Metrx Protein Bar - didnt want to go from the GF house home just for protein.  Had half this before the gym.
Workout
other half of protein bar
-Then I leased a car - I should have had lunch first.
I was starving by the time I got to lunch around 2:30 and ate a TON!

Going out to dinner w the GF tonight - I will keep it moderate.

Todays workout.
Bench warmup - 4X12 then rest pause on last set
Incline DB - 4X10
DB Fly - 4X10
Incline Cable Fly 3x8 - first time doing these - didnt totally care for them - will give it anohter go.
--So my chest has little to no stamina and two weeks in a row I feel spent after the bench. - last week Heavy low reps - this workout lighter high reps. 
--Could be that my workouts days are a little messed up this week due to kid coverage..
Tricep Pushdowns
Overhead DB Extensions
overhead cable extensions

20 min cardio


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 29, 2014)

Great day of eating 1800 cals - just over the 1740 goal!

Workout
Double DB bent over raises
Wide gribble pulldowns
Narrow grip rows
Narrow grip pulldowns
BB Curls
preacher curls
Single cable curls
Abs
Hip raises
Crunches
OBLQ crunches
Squirms


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 30, 2014)

^^wide gribble - just saw that - ha ^^

Today - off day
Great day eating
1 egg 1 egg white (cuz I dropped one of the yolks on the floor,)
Full whey shake
Half cup cottage cheese
Greek Yogurt
Lots of fruit
Almonds 
Chicken - zucchini - carrots
Another whey shake w fruit
Halibut green beans and carrots
Planned whey shake tonight

~ 100 under MFP plan


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 1, 2014)

Boom boom boom boom - still going!

Breakfast - half whey shake / two eggs

Cottage cheese
Almond

Lunch / chicken boob / zucchini / carrots / strawberries

Greek yogurt
Full whey shake
Blueberries

Dinner - turkey burger / bacon / WW bun / green beans

1/2 cup ice cream

No workout - back at it tomorrow


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 2, 2014)

Great day eating today until after dinner again (Scream last night - had some sweet potato chips tonight)....
Last night I stayed under the goal - tonight Im way over - havent finished MFP - but about 500 cals of sweet potato chips.
Shouldnt even have them in the house!

Workout
BB front press
Arnold Press
Upright Rows
bent over lateral raises
Cable raises
BB Shrugs

30 Min HiiT cardio.

gotta get rid of these junk carbs.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 3, 2014)

Great day of eating today.  Need to string a few weeks of this together again.
Feel like Im growing!
Bfast - Whey Shake, immediately - half hour or so later two eggs three bacon, two toast, half avocado.
Snack - Oatmeal and Banana
Lunch - Chicken quarter (thigh and leg - needed a change fromt he chicken boobs)... carrots
Snack - Almonds - whey shake
Preworkout
Workout
Dinner - Chicken Boob - Carrots - 
Greek Yogurt
Cassein Shake Havent had the shake yet, but I could eat an entire turkey right now.
MFP - A little over plan - about 2000 cals, but dont get any MFP cred for most of the workout today.

Workout
Squats warmup X 20 4X 12 rest pause last set
--Felt like I was going to puke on the second to last set--
Leg Press 4 X 12 rest pause last set
Leg Extensions 4x12 - Pukey feeling again
Deadlifts 4x12 rest pause last set
-Second set - puked a little and choked it down Yuck!!! third set it was worse and needed to chuck a blender bottle of water to get the taste outta my mouth.
leg curls 4x12
Abs 
Knee Raises
crunches
Planks
Plankups
10 min cardio - my legs were wiped and I couldnt even get them moving fast.
15 min sled pushes - 4 trips rest 30 seconds - repeat.  did 4 sets of 4 trips (Up back Up back - about 15-20 yds per trip).

225 on the scale today.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 4, 2014)

225 on the scale this AM

full whey shake
2 eggs / 2 egg whites 1/2 avocado 2 dry toast
missed my AM snack - meetings and work got in the way!
Lunch 2 chicken boobs lettuce tomato . WW Wrap
Oatmeal Banana Almonds
1/2 roasted chicken - carrots
Almonds
Cassein Shake
Goal 1740 - Ate approx 2200 - walked two miles at lunch 200 - over 260.
Off day today - legs sore today - having trouble standing / sitting tonight - yeah hit em good yesterday!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 5, 2014)

good day eating - 40 min cardio


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice log! How are things on the scale and in the mirror?


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 6, 2014)

Scale is about the same - right around 225 just about every day.

Mirror is another story.  Things look better - still overwieght, but feeling better about my progress, so take the info below with that in mind

I know Im not - but I am feeling HUGE.(for me.....take it for what it is)....
Really feel it in my shoulders.  they feel like they have popped. arms are bigger.
My quads feel good - but my hammys and glutes are really feeling good.


My biggest problem is with self control.  I have 4-5-6 days of great perfect eating, then I lose self control.
half the time it is that I missed a meal earlier (Im eating 5-6 a day) and that has made me ravenous.
the other times its just weak sauce no self control.

I have put it all in the log - too many beers - couple cookeies - chips etc.

I feel Im growing - so I feel ok about it.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 6, 2014)

Todays Log
I ate my kitchen... thats about it.  
whey shake
couple eggo waffles - couple eggs - some canadian bacon - 
oatmeal - almonds bannana
hot dog - carrots
popsicle
baked Chicken breast - zuchini - wild rice
5 beers.

No workout.
Ex called in sick and asked for a late dropoff and help getting the ruggers to bed.
I complied and missed the gym.
I will still get my 4 weight workouts in this week - Going away next weekend so will get them in M-Th.
I was SOOO MAD at missing my workout today!  looked at is as thought the EX was stealing my time.
I came back to earth, but was cranked for a while today.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 7, 2014)

Perfect day of eating

1/2 shake
2 eggs/ 2 canadian bacon / half avocado
Oatmeal w\ banana and almonds
Chicken w\ Zuchini and wild rice - 2.5 mile walk at lunch
carrots / raspberries / almond / whey shake
PW - C4 BCAAs
Workout
Whey shake
8 oz steak / Sweet Potato / carrots
1740 goal / ate 2410 / burned 724 working out - Defecit of 54
Workout
Bench
Incline DB
Flat Fly
INcline Cable fly
Overhead DB Extensions
cable pushdowns
Overhead rope extensions
All sets Med/High reps 9-11 
after this
Machine fly / tri rope pushdowns to failure 20 reps ish X 3 sets
30 min HiiT cardio.

Feeling fed / feeling good.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 8, 2014)

Today : AM workout
PW, Coffee and Whey Shake
Workout
Eggs, ham, mushrooms, spinach, peppers
Chicken, wild rice, zuchini, raw carrots (95% of the time when I say carrots they are not cooked).
Whey Shake
Slice of pizza - roasted brussels sprouts (odd combo).
Cassein Shake 
Havent done the MFP calorie count yet.

Workout
DB Bent Ove Rows - not quite 90 degrees
wide grip pulldown
narrow grip seated row
narrow grip pulldown
BB Curl
Preacher Curl
Alt DB Curl 
(before work so no cardio - ex is ****ing w\ my schedule)

2 mile walk at lunch.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 9, 2014)

scale today is not my friend! 

AM: Whey Shake
Steak and Eggs (4oz / two eggs), 1/2 avocado
Lunch - two chicken breasts - salad - two bacon
snack - Oatmeal/banana/almonds
1/2 whey shake
PW/Workout
Dinner - 6oz baked cod 1/2 sweet potato half head of broccoli

goal 1740 - ate 2200 - 200 cal walked a mile at lunch (had time to do more, but its squat day so wanted to keep it light)

Wrokout
5 min bike warmup
5X squats
4X front squats
4X leg press
3X leg extensions
5X deadlifts
3X leg curls
10 min elliptical at a slow pace to loosen up the legs - 
8-11 reps every set except the 5th set of squats lower reps.
Yeah im spent - hit them good.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, I missed my first workout in six weeks.  I skipped shoulders in week 6.
I went away for a long weekend.
so instead I did some Crop Fit  --- ha
Went to the GF cabin in Maine and worked all day Saturday.
Did some ole fashion wood choppin.
-Used a log splitter, but Moved a little less than 2 cord of wood.
Large tree trunks and logs.
Rolled and carried up a hill, split w\ the splitter and then Wheel barrow them down to the cabin.
took a little less than 4 hours for me and two other guys.
Other two did the splitting, I did the lifting, rolling and stacking..  I think it was a pretty good makeup for missing the shoulder workout.
....
Id lie to you if I said I didnt eat like a beast up there.
Lots of pork, beef and chicken.
Was pretty good w\ clean eating, but I ate alot and didnt count.
Lots of fruit and veg as well.  Good amount of beer.

Ran a 5K on Sunday - not my best time as the course was all rolling hills and graded - ankles are hurting today.

Today - day 1 of week 7
Took the day off work and travelled home.
Didnt log my food, but the day started w\ Eggs Benedict.

Workout:
Bench 5X lower reps higher weight, drop set on the last set
Incline DB 4X flat fly 4X
Cable Fly 3X
Overhead DB tri extension 4X
Cable pushdown 4X
Rope pulldown. 3X
No cardio.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 15, 2014)

Great day eating!
2.5 mile walk at lunch.
Kid day so no workout.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 16, 2014)

Today
1/2 whey shake
My normal breakfast - 2 eggs, 2 canadian Bacon 1/2 avocado

Oatmeal & banana

1/4 lb pork loin - carrotts - strawberries

1/2 whey shake / Almonds

Workout

6 oz Cod / Carrots/ 1/2 sweet potato
Maybe cassein shake later depending on how I feel

Workout
Standing one arm DB row 5X med-low reps
Wide Grip Pulldown 4X
Seated Row 4X
Narrow Grip underhand pulldown 3X
BB Curl 5X
Preacher Curl 4X
Hammer Curl 4X
one arm pulley curl 3x
All drop sets on last set.
Abs
20Xrev Cruch 20X crunch 20XSquirm this X 4 no rest between and minimal rest between the three sets.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 18, 2014)

Good day of eating but I had a cookie after lunch 
tonight two beers.
Im getting stronger(this is relative - remember), so Im not really worried about it.
Weight is just about maintaining right now.

Workout
Squats 5X
Leg Press 4X
Leg Extensions 3X
Deadlifts 5X
higher weight, lower reps.
Had a fairly large jump on DL weight today. (still low weight)
Not sure if it was form kicked in or strength, but felt great.
I worked out at lunch today - so that was it.
went into work still sweating.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 19, 2014)

I came here to post - I stayed for the red light district - almost didn't make it back to posting.

Yesterday I went to a football game and tailgated - I ate everything and a bunch of beers.
Today - I am also eating everything!

Workout:
Bench - 5X low reps - maxed out today 225 - yeah not big deal for most but for me - FYEAH!  cant believe I put this up in only 8 weeks.
Incline DB 4X
Flat Fly 4X
Cable Fly 3X - burnout on last drop
Skull Crushers - X2 - wasn't feeling it
Overhead DB extensions
Tri pushdowsn - Racked it at 150 - added a 10 lb weight.... (double pulley system....FWIW)
Overhead rope extensions 4X last drop a burnout.

Felt great, but was starving when I left there.
Have had 2 chicken breasts post workout w\ some avocado, jalepenos sweet potato asparagus.
I haven't counted, but Im probably up to 3000 cals today.

For anyone reading this.  My shoulder joints are a little sore. - started the day sore, I warmed up w\ 5 min elliptical and some dynamic stretching movement.
Was sore to start, and it is really sore now.  Any suggestions?  stretching?


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 21, 2014)

Good food day
Half Whey Shake - Eggs Ham Avocado
Oatmeal Banana
Chicken Breast Asparagus Sweet Potato
Almonds 1/2 whey shake
Turkey Burger - lots of broccoli - apples
Cassein Shake
Feeling pretty good.
Back/Bi tomorrow.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 22, 2014)

Great eating day although a little messed up as I was running late this AM and busy at work.

AM - Full whey Shake
Breakfast 2 eggs 2 whites - ham, sausage, bacon peppers, onions, spinach
lunch - chicken breast carrots blueberries
Oatmeal Banana
Workout
Whey Shake
Chicken breast chunks, sweet potato
Cassein Shake - didn't count cals, but Im a bit over

Walked 3 miles at lunch
Workout
Bent Over DB raises
Wide Grip pulldowns
Rows
Narrow Grip underhand pulldowns
BB Curls
Preacher Curls
Single Arm cable curls


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 23, 2014)

Great DAY eating .. I say DAY...

Workout
OHP X 5
Arnold Press X 4
Upright Rows X 4
Cable Shoulder Flys X 3
BO DB Shoulder Fly X 3
BB Shrugs X4
No cardio

Then a horrible dinner - Drive Thru - Nuff Said...


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 25, 2014)

good eating day today.

couple beers tonight.

Worked out at lunch - had to squeeze it in.

Squats - 6X - drop set last one
Leg Press 4X
Dead Lifts 5X - drop set last one.

That's it.  needed to get the work in. got this kids this weekend, so I had to jam it in at lunch.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 26, 2014)

40 min cardio on the bike today.
10 min easy 20 min HiiT Abs 10 minute moderate

Ate fairly well


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 27, 2014)

Sons Bday party today  - Other than the cupcake it was a pretty perfect eating day.

Workout
All higher reps lower weight (10-12 reps per set, as last week was a low rep week, close to max out)
Bench 5X last set rest pause 
Incline DB Press  4X - rest pause last one
Incline Fly 3X
Cable Fly 3X
Tri Pushdowns 4X
single arm cable OH Extensions 3X
close grip press - wow - should have done this one first
ABS
Plank - Crunches - Knee Up Crunches - scissor kicks - squirms - Reapeat X 3

Although I am having days of eating great - I am mixing in too many moments of weakness that turn into a day of binging.
The scale tomorrow AM is going to be critical.
I will post up and be accountable - reassert myself to the plan and get back on track.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 28, 2014)

Today the scale is not my friend - 231 this AM.
am I surprised - no - I have been eating and drinking too much.

On the other hand, I am fairly happy w\ the mirror!  Looking bigger and my GF said I had abs today - she must have been drinking 

Today - nearly perfect day eating, but I switched it up a bit.

Early AM - 1/2 Whey Shake
Breakfats - 1 WW Toast w\ PB
Snack - Oatmeal & banana
lunch - 1/4 lb ground turkey and brown rice & strawberries
snack - 1/2 whey shake and almonds
PW - Workout
Post workout Full Whey Shake
Dinner - 1/4 lb ground turkey, brown rice carrots

Workout:
Higher reps
1 arm DB rows
wide grip behind neck pulldown
standing straight arm pulldown
Rows
BB Curls
INclind DB curls
Concentration curls
hammer curls
Abs - Hanging Leg Raises - Planks - Crunches - knee up crunches - squirms this X2


----------



## fourtotheflush (Oct 29, 2014)

Yesterday Off

Today
2.35 Mi walk at lunch

post work
Squats Warmup - 4X12 then 2X8 1x4
Leg press 3X 12 2X8
Leg Extension 3X12
Deads 4X10 2X8 1X4
20 min steady state cardio - Is this a bad Idea after squats?


----------



## fourtotheflush (Nov 4, 2014)

worked shoulders Friday and then went away for the weekend.

Dammit - got the flu or some other bad bug.
Been laid up for 2.5 days.....


----------



## fourtotheflush (Nov 26, 2014)

back at it - missed 10 days, and the first few days back I was really low energy.
Turns out I had a lung infection and got some antibiotics.

mostly back to 100% now - and rocking it out again.
Not going to post in here daily anymore - but will check in every now and then.


----------

